# Mill & Lathe



## 1Kenny (Aug 3, 2010)

Have been looking for a different mill for a while and had kind of gave up, thinking it would be a long time coming. I haven't picked it up yet but I found one on a guys ranch. He has sold his ranch and wanted to get rid of his mill and lathe as the new owner doesn't want them. ??? So I told him I just wanted the mill and its tooling cause I already have a smaller 3 year old lathe. He wanted $1300.00 USD each. He called me back this afternoon and told me $2000.00 USD for both with all the tooling, phase converter, mill has a DRO, vise and rotary table. It took me a nano second to say deal. 

Now I haven't seen them in person yet but will drive up there, under a 100 miles, in a couple of days and see what I need to move them. Yes I bought them site unseen. Having made these kind of deals before I have a certain comfort level about doing this.

The mill is a Wells-Index.








The Lathe is a Select 1430GD






Sometime I loose doing this but most of the time its a good deal.

Does anyone here have these types of machines?

Kenny


----------



## steamer (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Kenny,

I can't says I have seen either models in the flesh, but if that lathe is a 14x30, then the bed is about 15" deep or that is one hell of a lousy photo......Keep an eye on this deal my friend.

Dave


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep Dave, I looked at that too. Its the photo. The lathe has a 14" swing, 30" bed and a gear driven head.

Kenny


----------



## shred (Aug 4, 2010)

1Kenny  said:
			
		

> Yep Dave, I looked at that too. Its the photo. The lathe has a 14" swing, 30" bed and a gear driven head.
> 
> Kenny


I looked at a 12x24 one day and they look pretty similarly stubby. Seemed like an OK unit though I ended up with a 12x36 and am happy with it, I rarely use the extra foot of bed for anything but stashing the tailstock out of the way however.


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 4, 2010)

Same thing with me, Shred. Had a 12x36 and it was real handy to leave a drill bit in the tail stock and slide it back out of the way to cut short stock.

Will be picking them up tomorrow morning so I've been running around gathering up chains. Got to air the tires on the trailer. Haven't found the chain booms yet. He has a fork lift so it should make loading easy.

Kenny


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 10, 2010)

Got them home. The guy had a boom type fork lift he let me use to load them. Had to make two trips as the mill is around 2600#. The poor old pickup brakes were smelly hot coming down the gorge. A local tow truck guy helped me unload them in the the shop. Have a 3 phase converter coming to run them. The mill already has a 60hz motor but the lathe has a 50hz so I will have to come up with a motor for it. All in all I am happy with what they are. They were in his barn so this is a found them in a barn story.
















Kenny


----------



## Hal (Aug 10, 2010)

Kenny

You might be able to run the lathe on a VFD. I think that's how they work by changing the Hz.. Just a thought.
Looks like you got a great deal.. 

Hal


----------



## Maryak (Aug 11, 2010)

Kenny,

They look pretty damn good to me. Congratulations on your barnstorming. :bow: :bow: (one for each machine and trip).

Best regards
Bob


----------

